
Tax Scam Records: Artist discovers his songs were released by shadowy companies - acsillag
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/tax_scam_records_artist_discovers_albums_of_his_songs_were_released_by_shad
======
ian_d
There are some really amazingly rare and sought after tax scam records. I've
been lucky enough to find/have a couple (Newban 2 & Jay-T - Party Time) but
there's some heavy 4 figure LPs out there:

[https://gripsweat.com/search/?query=(%22tiger%20lily%22%7Cgu...](https://gripsweat.com/search/?query=\(%22tiger%20lily%22%7Cguiness%7C%22tax%20scam%22%7Ctsg\)&page=1&sort_by=price)

~~~
fortyfivan
Nice, Newban is a great record. Some of the TSG releases are killer too -
Spice and The Topics are my favorites. Never had any, though.

------
TwoBit
I don't understand how (as per the first paragraph) you can invest $20,000 and
claim you lost $1,000,000. They did not explain that at all. Which seems
stupid as that's what the article is about.

~~~
ksherlock
I found this
([http://nightflight.com/newpost/](http://nightflight.com/newpost/)) other
article which tells a similar story but has slightly more detail. 1970s tax
law apparently let you write off the (make believe) appraised value of a
master recording rather than the actual cost.

~~~
bluejekyll
Which doesn't make you money, as much as it offsets profits.

I think we're all familiar with a person who's done that.

------
ada1981
I'd like to see a wiki or list of various tax scams people have used over the
years.

~~~
binarymax
Not only tax related, this series of articles is highly entertaining and
contains a plethora of financial fraud mechanisms
[https://whitecollarfraud.com/crazy-eddie/crazy-eddie-
fraud/](https://whitecollarfraud.com/crazy-eddie/crazy-eddie-fraud/)

~~~
ada1981
Thanks!

